# Profile abspeichern



## cri (15. Juli 2004)

Tach ihr! 

Ich wollt euch fragen ob jemand weiß, wie die Dateien der Einstellungsprofile in folgenden Programmen heißen und wo die zu finden sind. 
Oder geht das gar nicht? 
Man kann doch z.B. die Palettenpositionen abspeichern (event. auch gleich die Voreinstellungen auch) - etc... 
Das mein ich. 
[..., weil wenn ich formatieren muß und das möglichst einfach mir absichern/aufheben kann, damit ichs nicht alles nochmal dann machen müßte, sondern nur die Datei dann wieder einfügen...  ] 


-> für "folgende" Programme: Photoshop, Illustrator, Indesign, Flash, Freehand 


Das Betriebssystem ist übrigens der PC.

DANKE! 
der CRI


----------



## cri (16. Juli 2004)

Weiß es keiner oder hab ich mich nur wieder schlecht ausgedrückt?
_


----------



## Beppone (7. August 2004)

Gibts ja nicht - keine Antwort bislang?!

Ich weiß es ja auch nicht, wie das unter Windows geht ("mein Betriebssystem ist der PC") oder unter Linux.

Auf meinen Macs gibts den Preferrences-Ordner, da legt jedes Programm beim Beenden die zuletzt verwendeten Einstellungen ab. Ich denke, etwas ähnliches gibts entsprechend unter Windows.

Nur formatieren mußte ich seit 10 Jahren noch nicht.
Das ist wohl doch eher was für den PC.


Bep


----------



## cri (7. August 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Beppone _
> *Gibts ja nicht - keine Antwort bislang?!
> [...]
> Nur formatieren mußte ich seit 10 Jahren noch nicht.
> ...



  - ich formatiere regelmäßig (mind. einmal im Jahr um allen Schrott von ausprobierenden Installationen wieder loszuwerden [selten wegen Betriebsproblemen])

+

... schade, das das keiner beantworten kann ... bisher vielleicht? 

der CRI


----------

